# Original Oklahoma Joe’s



## SekSooner (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking to sell an original OKJ and curious what I should ask for it ?


----------



## tag0401 (Jun 22, 2021)

You may be able to squeeze 200-225 out of it, most folks are still going to compare it with whats out there and compare it with what they can buy at the store. Im sure the quality of this smoker exceeds what we have now by far. Just my personal opinion, not an expert opinion by no means


----------



## cutplug (Jun 22, 2021)

I am in a different part of the country but just found this on Craigslist for $150.
 Not an original but ...it is a Joe and the Highland model.


----------

